# The House...



## leeroix (Feb 10, 2014)

Here is a sample shot from the house I just got finished with. The house is awesome, and hopefully I will be able to show more of it. Technically, the most challenging shoot I have ever done. Multiple lights, gels, diffusers, soft boxes, etc One and half days of working my arse off. Now on to the editing...



001 by keips66, on Flickr
Thoughts?


----------



## JacaRanda (Feb 10, 2014)

Looks more like a restroom in a golf country club.


----------



## leeroix (Feb 10, 2014)

Yeah, this is the master bath&#8230; Looked very Hotel-ish. Wait till you see the rest...


----------



## leeroix (Feb 10, 2014)

002 by keips66, on Flickr
a glimpse into the kitchen...



002 by keips66, on Flickr
(edit) - not so bright for the reflection.


----------



## EOV (Feb 10, 2014)

I don't even think I can afford to look at pictures of this house. But I think your hard work paid off.


----------



## leeroix (Feb 10, 2014)

Now that I look at it, I could probably crop some of the wood floor out...


----------



## leeroix (Feb 10, 2014)

Yeah... .. my jaw dropped when I walked in for the first time...


----------



## pgriz (Feb 10, 2014)

Lee, you might want to consider using a polarizer (next time) when shooting the highly reflective floors.  Some amount of reflection, but not to the point of glare.  Otherwise, my hat off to you.


----------



## annamaria (Feb 10, 2014)

Beautiful home. You must make some serious money ;-)


----------



## leeroix (Feb 10, 2014)

Yeah, good point. The designer wanted some of that effect. Didn't even think about the polarizer. I can try and minimize that glare. -gimme a while. Yeah Its not my house, not by a long shot. More pics coming...


----------



## pgriz (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm kinda hoping you're getting percentage of the sales price...

Looking at the last image, I've also noticed that there's a visual disconnect between the relatively "normal" light coming through the windows, and the very strong reflected glare on the floors.  I didn't pick it up at first glance, but after looking at it some more, it seems you used a HDR technique to make the outside look "normal" but forgot to do the same with the reflected floor glare.  This is not a criticism - I'm enjoying your shots and am learning as you post.  It's just that this doesn't seem to make visual sense.


----------



## leeroix (Feb 10, 2014)

Not conventional HDR. just exposed once for the outside (which happened to be pouring rain) and the original 1 shot interior shot. Then I made a composite manually in photoshop.
Now that I give it some time, I also see that the glare is intense, and could use some work. Good looking out.


----------



## Tiller (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks for taking pics of my house!

Looks good


----------



## kathyt (Feb 10, 2014)

Very nice. I think you did a great job. I wouldn't lose any of the hardwood floors in that second one, because it really shows its size.


----------



## leeroix (Feb 10, 2014)

The entire home was beautiful hardwood. Ill try to get the others up shortly.


----------



## BobSaget (Feb 10, 2014)

Nice exposure out the windows.  I'm in real estate and see a lot of exaggerated hdr giving exteriors a synthetic look.  this is more visceral.  Realty Photographers around here charge around $170 for a twenty shot session and are in and out in twenty minutes. it shows.


----------



## leeroix (Feb 10, 2014)

I see a lot of HDR crap in real estate too. I want this to be more realistic. Tasteful. Authentic.


----------



## leeroix (Feb 10, 2014)

I like this one...



003 by keips66, on Flickr


----------



## pgriz (Feb 11, 2014)

Looks almost Escher-like...


----------



## leeroix (Feb 11, 2014)

^Yeah. Designed by Frank Lloyd Wrights protege. Do you like the reflection better on that kitchen shot?


----------



## pgriz (Feb 11, 2014)

leeroix said:


> ^Yeah. Designed by Frank Lloyd Wrights protege. Do you like the reflection better on that kitchen shot?



Yes, it's better.  When it comes to reflections, they "should" be slightly dimmer than the source light they are reflecting...  At least that would be my expectation.

That is one amazing "house".  Just figuring out the lighting and balance is a photographic masters-class workshop in itself.  Thinking about it, had you had to shoot with full sun streaming in, you'd have had an almost impossible situation.  There is a good reason why so many architectural shots go for the early twilight minutes to get the interior/exterior light level more or less balanced.


----------



## leeroix (Feb 11, 2014)

It was pure luck.... 
Northern Cali got blasted by a big storm all weekend. The rain prevented the outdoor shots, but the diffused light was great for everything else. This was the first time I have done anything like this, and it was a still a serious challenge. If the client likes these it could be big for me


----------



## leeroix (Feb 11, 2014)

004 by keips66, on Flickr


----------



## leeroix (Feb 12, 2014)

another kitchen angle. Please let me know if something looks off, on any of these.



005 by keips66, on Flickr


----------



## leeroix (Feb 13, 2014)

Nice light...




006 by keips66, on Flickr


----------



## leeroix (Feb 24, 2014)

kitchen&#8230;
another angle.



019 by keips66, on Flickr


----------



## Tiller (Feb 24, 2014)

That is just a beautiful house!


----------



## pgriz (Feb 24, 2014)

So... did you pocket any silverware?  'cause I don't think they'd even notice.  



How'd the agent like your shots?


----------



## Rosy (Feb 24, 2014)

Congrats Leeroix - VERY nice work


----------



## leeroix (Feb 24, 2014)

Haha no. I wouldn't know which drawer it was in  Still going through the whole series and editing. should be done in another week or so.



014 by keips66, on Flickr


----------



## mmaria (Feb 25, 2014)

Good job!

just... have you considered to fix some of distortion on these?

On some photos it's ok to have that amount of distortion , but some would be benefit of straightening the lines. Have you done lens correction in post?


----------



## leeroix (Feb 25, 2014)

Yes. Which one is showing a line that is not straight?


----------

